# a place to park in colorado



## angerisagift (Apr 21, 2015)

hopefully some1 finds this useful. the Walmart in Loveland,Co(Hwy 34) seems to b a park/sleep place 4 a lot of folks/rubber tramps. when i was homeless there. i use to c alot of cars and such. plus it is a good place bcuz across the street is a coffee shop/Subway 4 free wifi.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Apr 21, 2015)

hitched through and out of Loveland 2 springs ago, stood for awhile. but, really any wal mart will do. Some better than others obviously but I've slept in every vehicle I've owned at wal marts in different states, front seat, back seat, truck bed and van and never been woken up-besides canada when my buddy was underneath the truck sleeping.


----------



## angerisagift (Apr 21, 2015)

cool. some Walmarts seem to tolerate overnight sleeping more than other like the 1 in Greeley isnt so i have heard


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Apr 21, 2015)

Sorry @angerisagift but I think your specific little regional secret is about the most obvious common solution for many all throughout the US from homebums sleeping in their cars to large motorhomes & everything in between. Wally world has been a haven for ever, now if you had a specific Walmart that was not friendly to people boondocking in vehicles then that their would be news worthy of a thread.


----------



## angerisagift (Apr 21, 2015)

highwayman said:


> Sorry @angerisagift but I think your specific little regional secret is about the most obvious common solution for many all throughout the US from homebums sleeping in their cars to large motorhomes & everything in between. Wally world has been a haven for ever, now if you had a specific Walmart that was not friendly to people boondocking in vehicles then that their would be news worthy of a thread.


the 1 in Greeley isnt LOL


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Apr 21, 2015)

I would assume that Walmart corporate would rather a large expensive motorhome with retirees who spend money at Walmart more than someone living with their passenger car filled with junk with just a drivers seat partially open to operate the vehicle. I think with many new to being homeless they do not know how to let go of stuff & have a tough time differentiating what should be saved & what shouldnt. I see the same type of behavior with those who horde their treasures in shopping carts. I assume that the discretion comes down to an individual security guard & how he feels. I bet that certain vehicles get targeted where others are never bothered. Image is everything at times, & as always I believe life is easier if you fly below the radar.


----------



## angerisagift (Apr 21, 2015)

highwayman said:


> I would assume that Walmart corporate would rather a large expensive motorhome with retirees who spend money at Walmart more than someone living with their passenger car filled with junk with just a drivers seat partially open to operate the vehicle. I think with many new to being homeless they do not know how to let go of stuff & have a tough time differentiating what should be saved & what shouldnt. I see the same type of behavior with those who horde their treasures in shopping carts. I assume that the discretion comes down to an individual security guard & how he feels. I bet that certain vehicles get targeted where others are never bothered. Image is everything at times, & as always I believe life is easier if you fly below the radar.


true the 1 in Loveland seems to have a no fucks given policy bcuz the vehicles range from RVs(newish to needs a jump to start) and different trucks/cars.but most seem to b gone by 9am and return after 8. i totally agree on ppl hoarding sheeeeit too. i carry/carried 1 backpack and a sleeping bag. lo profile is a the key


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Apr 21, 2015)

That would be the balls to not only sleep in your vehicle everynight at Walmart but then have to ask the same security guards to give you a jump in the AM to get your pos moving again just to come back again that night.


----------



## Durp (Apr 21, 2015)

I had issues at the walmart in Gresham or a few years ago. I was in a class c and security told us we had to leave. Went to start the vehicle. Nothin. My voltage regulator decided that was the best place to take a shit. We spent the night, and I walked to the parts store in the morning and was on may. Never stayed there again.


----------



## East (Apr 25, 2015)

Nice tip, though colorado is full of blm land, much more preferable free camping imo.


----------

